# If you could rename the types?



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I honestly like Ichazo's original names. I am not so fond of the enneagram titles as I find they tend to in many ways glorify or make some types better than others. From a more humoristic perspective, then perhaps:

1. Anal character
2. Oedipus/Electra complex
3. Heterosexuality
4. Penis envy
5. Agoraphobia
6. Death instinct/Thanatos
7. Bisexuality
8. Castration anxiety
9. Nirvana Principle


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Enneagram as tastes (with additions):

1. Salty
2. Warm
3. Sharp
4. Bitter
5. Cool
6. Peppery
7. Sweet
8. Spicy
9. Umami ("pleasant savory taste" that goes well with anything)


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Quang said:


> Enneagram as tastes (with additions):
> 
> 1. Salty
> 2. Warm
> ...


"Umami"...Japanese I'm guessing? I love hearing words that don't have an equivalent in English. Plus Japanese is a cool sounding language!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Entropic said:


> I honestly like Ichazo's original names. I am not so fond of the enneagram titles as I find they tend to in many ways glorify or make some types better than others. From a more humoristic perspective, then perhaps:
> 
> 1. Anal character
> 2. Oedipus/Electra complex
> ...


So this is an already set up list? It's an interesting one, that's for sure! 9's Nirvana principle is so true, lol!


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm, this was fun to think about. I actually had the hardest time thinking of a name for my own type and I'm still not satisfied with it 

1: Righteous Arbiter
2: Indulgent Temptress
3. Sleek Go-getter
4. Bitter Stargazer
5. Dispassionate Inquirer
6. Cynical Protector
7. Relentless Connoisseur
8. Vengeful Survivalist
9. Transparent Harmonizer


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> So this is an already set up list? It's an interesting one, that's for sure! 9's Nirvana principle is so true, lol!


No. I made that up. Ichazo's are much simpler, starting with ego-x, with x being the passion of the type eg ego-envy.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Night Huntress said:


> Hmm, this was fun to think about. I actually had the hardest time thinking of a name for my own type and I'm still not satisfied with it
> 
> 1: Righteous Arbiter
> 2: Indulgent Temptress
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Kitfool said:


> 9-Lump


Jesus... lmfao.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Some based largely on stereotypes. 

1- The Martyr / The Prancy Pants / The Pew Warmer / The Imperial Monk

2- The Agglutinant / The Eager Self-Adhesive / The Antagonized Butterfly / The Saccharine Margarita 

3- The Grandiloquent / Cabbage Patch Kid / The Hollow Oak / The Candy Thief 

4- The Bellyacher / Useless Protestor / The Bohemian Buttocks / The Perpetual Adolescent 

5- The Broken Algorithm / The Fruitless Sphynx / The Hunger Games / The Chimera

6- The Closet Checker / CAPTCHA/ Jack the Lad (cp 6), The En Guarde (cp 6) 

7- The Windbag / Braggadocio / The Drowning Axolotl / The Glaring Plot Hole / The Premature Ejaculation 

8- The Tyrant / The Whomping Willow / That Needlessly Aggressive Motorcycle Noise / The Perpetual Terrible-Twos (integrates into nice, lovely twos when healthy)

9- The Ennuiist / The Blank Agenda / Felicia / The Motions




I will do a nice/real one when I can. Ran out of time.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Quernus said:


> Some based largely on stereotypes.
> 
> 1- The Martyr / The Prancy Pants / The Pew Warmer / The Imperial Monk
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mind if I use "Saccharine" for two? That seems like a better word than Stalwart, but also sounds cool!

Now I just need one for four...


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I hope you don't mind if I use "Saccharine" for two? That seems like a better word than Stalwart, but also sounds cool!
> 
> Now I just need one for four...


Go for it. This is vry srs bsns ... but we here are all part of an elite squad, searching to compile the ultimate master list. ....


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Quernus said:


> Go for it. This is vry srs bsns ... but we here are all part of an elite squad, searching to compile the ultimate master list. ....


Totally! We all own the types together, so it's a team effort. 

Any ideas for type four? At the moment it's "Amorous", which the meaning doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## mariahj (May 10, 2015)

i'd name them after dead memes.

1 : Dwight
2 : Overly Attached Girlfriend
3 : #WINNING
4 : Dawson Crying
5 : Socially Awkward Penguin
6 : Futurama Fry
7 : Nyan Cat
8 : Insanity Wolf
9 : Attempting To Give A Fuck

...you know which one you are, deep down.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

There's no Terrible Tiger ;_;


----------



## allynicole (Dec 31, 2013)

1: The one who's a nitpicky asshole

2: The one who's an emotional prostitute

3: The one who's a narcissistic piece of shit

4: The one with special snowflake syndrome

5: The one who hasn't seen sunlight

6: The one who never wants to have fun and wants to drag you down with them

7: The one who has the attention span of a goldfish

8: The one who turns into the Hulk

9: The one who is a doormat 

Sorry I took the mean approach! It's all in good fun I promise!


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

1. Manics
2. Pulp
3. Suede
4. Radiohead
5. Stone Roses
6. The Verve
7. Blur
8. Oasis
9. Mansun

:stupid:


----------



## mariahj (May 10, 2015)

Brains said:


> There's no Terrible Tiger ;_;


Terrible Tiger is an ENTP.

(or at least, this ENTP hates herself for finding him hilarious.)


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

My updated list...

*1 - Ameliorate.**
2 - Saccharine.
3 - Impresario.
4 - Amorous.
5 - Cognize.
6 - Cynic.
7 - Aficionado.
8 - Asseverate.
**9 - Conciliate.*

Still not happy with what I have for 4, but getting there. The rest I feel good about, but open for suggestions...Tho I don't see myself changing 8's "Asseverate"...So good! >


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Such an interesting question. 

1-Moralist
2-Mother archetype
3-Marketer 
4-Tortured Romantic
5-Mad Scientist
6-Skeptic/Cynic
7-Manic Depressive
8-Father Archetype
9-Neutralizer


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

1 - The Critic
2 - The Flattering
3 - The Impressing
4 - The Longing
5 - The Secretive
6 - The Vigilant
7 - The Dilettante
8 - The Vengeful
9 - The Complacent


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Found the right word for type 4!

Saturnine!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

So this is how it's looking...*

1 - Ameliorate.**
2 - Saccharine.
3 - Impresario.
4 - Saturnine.
5 - Cognize.
6 - Cynic.
7 - Aficionado.
8 - Asseverate.
**9 - Conciliate.

*I'm actually not sure about 7's "Aficionado"...will think on it. What are your thoughts on this list?


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

That it tries way too hard?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Brains said:


> That it tries way too hard?


Ok, so what would you suggest then?


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Just less fancy and convoluted words for some of the types. 2, 6, 9 are great, 5, 7 too. 4 and 8 though especially annoy me in that regard. It's like the words are intentionally chosen to be obscure.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Brains said:


> Just less fancy and convoluted words for some of the types. 2, 6, 9 are great, 5, 7 too. 4 and 8 though especially annoy me in that regard. It's like the words are intentionally chosen to be obscure.


Fair enuf. Four's title was very difficult for me to find, as there is so much to fit into it, yet I wasn't comfortable with anything for a while - I at least think that Saturnine is a step closer than Amorous, tho I could definitely look at some alternative words, especially if you have some in mind? As for eight's title, it's not actually so different from the normal title that exists already (Asserter), and Asseverate has the right sound I think. Again, if you have a better idea then I would gladly hear it.

Btw, if you can post quote me or mention me you will be letting me know you have replied so I can get back to you sooner...Otherwise I won't know until I check this thread later on. (I see you are new. Welcome to PerC!)


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)

@He's a Superhero!

Don't listen to him. Saturnine is a fucking fantastic word for a 4 and I'm in love with it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

maarsaalis said:


> Don't listen to him. Saturnine is a fucking fantastic word for a 4 and I'm in love with it.


And from a 4 too...Looks like we are keeping it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Ok, I think I've settled on the following titles, but of course willing to hear further opinions...


*1 - Ameliorate.**
2 - Saccharine.
3 - Impresario.
4 - Saturnine.
5 - Cognize.
6 - Cynic.
7 - Aficionado.
8 - Asseverate.
9 - Conciliate.*


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

May I suggest Amalgamate for 9? I like Conciliate but, hmm, well, I like Amalgamate better xD
The blending nature of 9 and all that...

*amalgamate*

[_uh_-*mal*-g_uh_-meyt] 



Word Origin

verb (used with object), *amalgamated, **amalgamating.*1.to mix or merge so as to make a combination; blend; unite; combine:_to amalgamate two companies._


2._Metallurgy. _to mix or alloy (a metal) with mercury.

verb (used without object), *amalgamated, **amalgamating.*3.to combine, unite, merge, or coalesce:_The three schools decided to amalgamate._


4.to blend with another metal, as mercury.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I made new themes for all the subtypes
Sp 1: Security and Perfectionism
So 1: Authority
Sx 1: Retribution
Sp 2: Prince/Princess
So 2: Glory
Sx 2: Temptation
Sp 3: Role Model
So 3: Ambition
Sx 3: Charm
Sp 4: Sacrifice
So 4: Outcast
Sx 4: Contempt
Sp 5: Castle Walls
So 5: Scholar
Sx 5: Loneliness
Sp 6: Buddy
So 6: Allegiance
Sx 6: Rebellion
Sp 7: Hedonism and Acquisition
So 7: Good Samaritan
Sx 7: Fantasy
Sp 8: Survival of the Fittest
So 8: Protectiveness
Sx 8: Charisma
Sp 9: Comfort 
So 9: Community
Sx 9: Fusion 


some core types I would change are
2: "The Seducer"
4: "The Melancholic"
7: "The Magician"
8: "The Predator"


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

@He's a Superhero!

I love Saturnine for 4.

It doesn't hurt that it makes me think of Sailor Saturn, who I think is either a 4w5 or a 5w4.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Draconic said:


> May I suggest Amalgamate for 9? I like Conciliate but, hmm, well, I like Amalgamate better xD
> The blending nature of 9 and all that...
> 
> *amalgamate*
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion...I'll think on it, but I've used and heard "amalgamate" before, and it feels off track some how lol.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I made new themes for all the subtypes
> Sp 1: Security and Perfectionism
> So 1: Authority
> Sx 1: Retribution
> ...


This is good stuff...can you post that into the 27 enneatypes thread? That's just the sort of thing I was looking for!

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/670170-27-enneatypes-not-tritypes.html


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7: "The Magician"


Why _The Magician?_


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I made new themes for all the subtypes
> Sp 1: Security and Perfectionism
> So 1: Authority
> Sx 1: Retribution
> ...


What would you say is the difference between ambition and glory? Don't 3s seek glory too?
Also temptation and charm, (some kind of) charm is present in temptation, and the purpose of charm is temptation.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

1. Obsessive compulsive disorder
2. Dependent personality disorder
3. Narcissistic personality disorder
4. Histrionic personality disorder
5. Avoidant personality disorder
6. Paranoid personality disorder
7. Attention deficit hyperactivity disorder
8. Antisocial personality disorder
9. Schizoid personality disorder


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Wiz said:


> 1. Obsessive compulsive disorder
> 2. Dependent personality disorder
> 3. Narcissistic personality disorder
> 4. Histrionic personality disorder
> ...


Wrong ! :wink:
There is already someone who associated them with dsm disorders. 4 is borderline, 2 is histronic, 7 is also narcissitic. 
9 is dependent/avoidant/schizoid.
5 is schizotypal.

:tongue:roud:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> What would you say is the difference between ambition and glory? Don't 3s seek glory too?
> Also temptation and charm, (some kind of) charm is present in temptation, and the purpose of charm is temptation.


glory implies something more epic and grandiose. ambition is just "I want to win" or "I want to be the best". someone who worked there way into being a senior partner with a $700,000 a year salary at Ernst and Young is ambitious, but we can agree that this is not a particularly "glorious" position. "glory" also implies a more charismatic character while "ambition" by itself is relatively more dry.
@Wiz
like I keep telling people, 3s are NOT a narcissistic personality, but a very others-focused personality who wants to be respected, valued and accepted. additionally, the only dependent 2 is the Self Preservation 2. Social 2 is actually hyper-_independent_


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Why _The Magician?_


because you're magically delicious :wink:


----------

